# Belts for my Rally



## marmitage (Apr 16, 2015)

I have what I was told is a 1982 Rally rider. The color is red and the model number is R1238 manufacturer ID R1238A s/n 052197B001747
I need to replace both belts drive and blades. Thanks for any help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try these guys for some info, and perhaps parts. Seems these tractors were either made by AYP or Murray. Yours seems to be an AYP.
Here's their parts list.
View attachment 24108


----------



## marmitage (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you sir, I found the same site not long after my post.  Nice to know I was on the right track. Thanks again Bye


----------

